# Pa Licensure of Plumbers



## Keystone (Mar 5, 2012)

Pennsylvania moving toward statewide plumbers license.

http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS/Legis/PN/Public/btCheck.cfm?txtType=PDF&sessYr=2011&sessInd=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0747&pn=0757


----------



## jar546 (Mar 5, 2012)

Never happen in my lifetime.  They tried this with electricians and it never got off the ground.  If it does it will be f'd up by the legislators.


----------



## High Desert (Mar 5, 2012)

Oregon has had statewide licensing requirments for plumbers and electricians for years. Get on the bus.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.clsi.com/state_contractor_license_board.htm

STATE CONTRACTOR LICENSE BOARD LIST


----------



## georgia plans exam (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Mark but, there is an inaccuracy in that document for the state of Georgia. We have been requiring state licensed General Contractors since July 1st 2008.

GPE


----------



## mark handler (Mar 6, 2012)

georgia plans exam said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark but, there is an inaccuracy in that document for the state of Georgia. We have been requiring state licensed General Contractors since July 1st 2008.GPE


Copyright © 1998-2005


----------



## fatboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Colorado has also been licensing plumbers and electricians at the state level forever. Well, maybe not forever, but at least since the 70's.


----------



## BSSTG (Mar 6, 2012)

Greetings all,

When Tx went to state licensing about 15 years ago for electricians they really botched it up. We have quite a few complete idiots running around with master licenses now. The idiots have been largely weeded out of the HVAC business I believe. Both trades are under TDLR. Now the state has regulated plumbers for many years and they have their own "Plumbing Board" which is pretty much independant of other agencies. They do a good job of policing and have a pretty decent state statute to work from. All in all I think state licensing is best as long as the politicians screw it all up.

BS


----------



## Keystone (Mar 6, 2012)

BSSTG post was my question, do we really see a difference in state licensing vs local municipality or no enforcement at all?

Take Florida for example, they have state licensing but I do not see better workmanship than in Pa.

If its not about workmanship than Pa. has it covered by the mandated Contractor Licensing.

Originally I was pro specific trade licensing but really don't see the need at this point.


----------

